# Hi from Hastings Michigan



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Where in Hastings do you live?


----------



## wvusparty (Oct 25, 2010)

Near Podunk Lake.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archey Talk.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Ray. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wvusparty (Oct 25, 2010)

rycountryboy said:


> *:welcome: to AT*


Ah another West Michigan guy!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to AT. I hunt not far from ya. Lake Odessa area. Good luck.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello fellow Michigander! Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com!

I am from the Bay City area.


----------

